# Front License plate bracket



## gregspan (Mar 19, 2008)

So....I got pulled over the other day for not having a license plate on the front of my Stanza.

Now I need to find a front license plate bracket for my 1990 Nissan. Does anyone know where I can find one? (Other than a dealer.)

Does anyone know if there is a "universal" model that can work?

Thanks in advance for your help.

G. 

So Cal


----------



## jayjayp47 (Sep 30, 2006)

Any auto parts store or junk yard will have one.


----------

